# tokay geckos



## nook171 (Nov 20, 2006)

can u buy tokay geckos in australia??


----------



## jordo (Nov 20, 2006)

No


----------



## Tsidasa (Nov 20, 2006)

:shock: wow i love geckoes but that guy is ugly


----------



## nook171 (Nov 20, 2006)

i like the colour of him he's awsome


----------



## Vincent (Nov 20, 2006)

Not legally.


----------



## nook171 (Nov 20, 2006)

ok thn thats a shame


----------



## JasonL (Nov 20, 2006)

They are great geckos, here's a pic of one in Bali, on the roof of the bedroom.


----------



## nook171 (Nov 20, 2006)

wen i went to bali i saw hundreds ae i just loved them so i wondered would u be able to buy them in australia but u carnt wich is a shame ae


----------



## zulu (Nov 20, 2006)

*re tokay*

Had one in phillipines called Gordon Gecko,they enjoyed biting me hanging from my hand,they must be available in australia illegally like most other common overseas herps,probably a book on keeping them next to the corn snakes one at local pet store,try petlink nook.


----------



## nook171 (Nov 20, 2006)

cheers


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm not one to get on my high horse but its a bit irresponsible to be promoting exotics, let alone to kids.


----------



## zulu (Nov 20, 2006)

*re tokay*



junglepython2 said:


> I'm not one to get on my high horse but its a bit irresponsible to be promoting exotics, let alone to kids.


Every house should have one,couple of cornys and a pair of red tail boas.makes tourists feel at home,throw a few shrimps on the barbie and bobs your uncle,long live Petlink!!


----------



## nook171 (Nov 20, 2006)

r u talkin to me saying im a kid


----------



## nook171 (Nov 20, 2006)

iv always wanted a corny but nt allowed them wich sucks


----------



## PremierPythons (Nov 20, 2006)

Fiesty little buggers Tokay Geckos... They don't have the nickname of 'F * * k You' lizards for nothing...


----------



## nook171 (Nov 20, 2006)

lol


----------



## zulu (Nov 20, 2006)

*re tokay*

Yes LOLz they draw blood and like to hang on dangling in the air.customs onley has to look for a smuggler with pieces out of him,wearing plenty of band aids.


----------



## nook171 (Nov 20, 2006)

lol


----------



## Tsidasa (Nov 20, 2006)

when i was in bali for my girlfriends 18th (four yrs ago) one of them fell on me and ran down my back under my dress i screamed loudly, my friends parents thought someone was trying to kidnap me =D good times


----------



## nook171 (Nov 20, 2006)

i asked a taxi driver to take me to uhbud carnt spell i ended up in kuta lol


----------

